# ~Good Girl Anja~



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

~Good Girl-Anja~ Yesterday Anja and I were walking done by the lake when we saw a little terrier that we had met the day before. Anja is really good with little dogs and as she was greeting him he lunged growled and snarled and bit her-she just looked at him and walked away. She's such a good girl!:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, I would say Anja was a very very good girl!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks she really is


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Jimhllnn (Sep 28, 2020)

holland said:


> ~Good Girl-Anja~ Yesterday Anja and I were walking done by the lake when we saw a little terrier that we had met the day before. Anja is really good with little dogs and as she was greeting him he lunged growled and snarled and bit her-she just looked at him and walked away. She's such a good girl!:wub:


Good job!!! unfortunately my Haylee would probably be looking for the squeaker - still working on little dogs!!!!


----------

